# Pics of our lil Hobby Farm



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just took some pics today of our lil place and some of the animals...hope you enjoy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and a few more...


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You sure have some beautiful animals!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks Great! Cute animals! Love the ducks! Are they Khaki Campbell's? 

But my favorite is all your beautiful landscape! I am a sucker for flower gardens! =)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!! love your little farm!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful farm!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! The ducks are Mallards with the "Dusky" gene...they appear reddish with some blue and the drakes are all blue...
I love flowers too....now to just get someone else to weed.... :thinking:

It's still a work in progress...I wanna add pathway stones and fill in with grass...


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Loved looking at the Picts! I've always thought it would be neat to have a pet turkey. Are they friendly? Love that little silkie, too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice lookin place there. I like your cinder blocks on the pallet too. Now that's genius!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cali2013 said:


> Loved looking at the Picts! I've always thought it would be neat to have a pet turkey. Are they friendly? Love that little silkie, too!


Yes, My Tom is like a dog...literally...I can walk right up to him and pick him up...and he gobbles to let me know there is someone coming  I love my Mr Gobbles!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Nice lookin place there. I like your cinder blocks on the pallet too. Now that's genius!


LOL...I don't know about genius but I was desperate to give them something to climb on, and I was afraid they'd fall through....then I remembered those being piled up on the side of the garage....WaLa!! Goat traction


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes, My Tom is like a dog...literally...I can walk right up to him and pick him up...and he gobbles to let me know there is someone coming  I love my Mr Gobbles!


Oh yes, I would love to add a pet turkey to our little family....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I love your flower beds, they are gorgeous! The animals are nice, too. Forgive me for this but, what is the white fuzzy critter?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I love your flower beds, they are gorgeous! The animals are nice, too. Forgive me for this but, what is the white fuzzy critter?


Thank you!...she is a Silkie chicken...she is brooding eggs in the pic so she is very focused


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, ok. Thanks! I've heard of them, but have never seen one. Someday before I die - and while I can still sort of bend over - I want flower beds like yours! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! I like them too...but I hate weeding


----------

